# planting wisteria



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I just picked up a bunch of wisteria and I have about 6 plants. Its basically stem and then a cpl roots. What is þhe best way to plant them? What is a good way to keep them in the substrate? Thanks and sorry for the really noob question.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

65galhex said:


> So I just picked up a bunch of wisteria and I have about 6 plants. Its basically stem and then a cpl roots. What is þhe best way to plant them? What is a good way to keep them in the substrate? Thanks and sorry for the really noob question.


It really doesn't matter how you plant Wisteria. It grows like a weed...! Just plant the base in the substrate preferably with the roots down so it stays down. If you have some rocks just put them on top of the plant until they root themselves......


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Would I have to worry about suffocating the plant? I mean obviously don't bury it in like 4 inches of sand but all in perspective.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't think you have to worry about killing wisteria, you can just drop it in your tank and it will grow like crazy... i'd just stick the bottom of the stem into your substrate deep enough so that it won't float around and you should be good to go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Make sure you keep that puppy pruned too lad!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

65galhex said:


> Would I have to worry about suffocating the plant? I mean obviously don't bury it in like 4 inches of sand but all in perspective.


Not at all..... Wisteria is the He-Man of the aquatic world lol


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I took the advice and I just pushed those babies right into the substrate and they are booooooming. thats crazy how that worked......they also cleared up the water like night and day almost. its awesome!!!


----------

